# Problème Photos sur 2 comptes à partir de l’Apple TV



## gibey (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

je possède une Apple TV 4K dans mon salon et une autre dans ma chambre. A la maison nous avons 2 iPhone et 2 comptes iCloud (compte « À » et compte « B » pour l’explication de ma situation) avec un partage familial. 
sur les deux Apple TV j’ai connecté nos deux comptes respectifs. Cependant si sur les deux Apple TV quand je change de compte, la bibliothèque musicale change pour être celle de l’utilisateur choisi (Compte « À » : bibliothèque musicale « À », si je choisi le compte « B » la bibliothèque musicale accessible devient la « B »), il n’en est rien pour les photos. Au salon j’ai toujours vue sur les photos du compte « B » (Quelque soit l’utilisateur choisit) et dans la chambre les photos du compte « À » quelque soit l’utilisateur (A ou B) choisi sur l’Apple TV concernée.
Je pensais que pour les photos, cela devait faire comme sur la bibliothèque musicale (changer en fonction de l’utilisateur). Est ce un bug ou un fonctionnement normal ?
Peut-être que l’OS 14 résoudra ce souci.


----------



## maxou56 (2 Octobre 2020)

gibey a dit:


> Est ce un bug ou un fonctionnement normal ?
> Peut-être que l’OS 14 résoudra ce souci.


Bonjour,
Non ce n'est pas un Bug  et tvOS 14 ne change pas ce comportement.
Photos est lié au réglages "iCloud" de l'utilisateur par défaut.


----------

